# pocket predators the good the bad and the ugly



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

this as usual is a thread where people can discuss their experiences with a particuler brand don't for get to vote

thanks :king:

P.i mean no offence to the pocket predator brand or Bill Hayes im just collecting data on a particuler brand and judging by the many positive reviews i read about the pocket predator brand i think i can predict the tract of the polls :what:


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

i need some feedback BTW i forgot to add a poll to this thread so just state in your post wether or not you like pocket predator


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi dang magpies,

Well, I personally have 2 Hathcock Target Snipers I think, and I cannot fault them in any way; along with several other, which I also cannot fault, particularly my Scout from Nathan.

The accuracy is spot on, once one learns the ballistics for a given weight of ammo.

However, contrary to some of Mr Hays videos, I band with the bands coming inside the forks, rather than outside, for my TTF shooting.

And I can then tuck the attached bands out of the way, and snap on a spare tube set I always carry, if I wish; just to give me greater alternatives in case of a band breakage in the field.

Oh, and over time I will be buying more of Mr Hays pieces.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a polymer Hathcock and I love it. I haven't had it very long, I'm still a newbie and I am still on my first band set. I do have a Daisy B52, it's a bomber for sure. I didn't like the feel of it at all. Some day I may try it out again, but it can't match up to the Hathcock.

Good luck on your evaluations.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Pocket Predator polymer Ranger is my favorite fork. His band attachment system is second only to Saunders', the polymer is extremely lightweight while being immune to fork hits, and the size is easily pocketed, while still providing plenty of grip area from my paws. Once I have the money, I'm definitely getting one in aluminum. The Ranger frame is not well suited to hammergrip, but is perfect for thumb/index braced shooting.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

There's nothing bad or ugly about any of Bills slingshots. They are all top of the line shooters, best quality. I have 2 rangers , 1 HTS , 1 Seal , 1 Seal Sniper and a aluminum Target Classic. All fantastic slingshots. I shoot the Rangers more than any other slingshots.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks agai for all the comments guys remember when i the good the bad and the ugly i dont mean any offence to any of the brands its just a title that poed into my head and im sticking to the title because its sort oflike a series

thanks :king:


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

poed# i mean popped :banghead:

thanks :king:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

only thing that came to mind


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

yeah its a classic,catchy title

thanks :king:


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

I know I need to get one, and I will when I have funds.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

The PP is one of the most comfortable SS I have to shoot. I have the Hathcock, it was my first REAL SS. and I love the thing. I just wish I could figure it out how it is used for arrows. I can never get it to shoot an arrow accurately.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have had my PP seal since Monday, and it is amazing. I got the seal, since I was in the navy, so it was dear to my heart. It already has a few scuffs, and nicks, mostly from letting my 9year old neighbor play with it mostly. Since if any boy that young can't break it. Then it holds up for my needs. Haha.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I for one think Bill is one of the best in the business, his love for slingshots and marksmanship shows in his work,
He uses top notch, sometimes unconventional materials and thinks outside the box,
You can't go wrong with a pocket predator slingshot, I only own one, an HTS , but hopefully will add a few more to my stash in the future.


----------



## Unicoi (May 16, 2013)

Polymer HTS was my first flat band slingshot and it came dead on. The Hayes family are great folks to deal with.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm currently using my basic HTS in the July Pocket Predator Contest. I used my HTS to compete in the 2013 ECST. I'd say that's the good.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep, I lit my first match with my Pocket Predator Boy Scout, which is essentially the same as the Hathcock. I'd say Bill's designs are absolutely top notch. And man, talk about affordable. My Boy Scout was $25. Amazing first slingshot.


----------

